# Avo 24 build



## Vape0206

Yo vape fam

I just bought me an avo 24 and need some help with a good build for flavour. 

I got 26g ss wire. Running it on a vtc mini. First time builder in search of some much needed advice

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafique

I run 7 wraps 2.5 mm diameter coils spaced. About 2.6 ohms very nice flavour


----------



## daniel craig

You could do dual parallel coils also.


----------



## WianGuse

Remember to keep a gap where your wicks go into your tank so that it'll wick properly!


----------



## Vape0206

Still having a bit of trouble with wicking lol.. Dont got the nick of it yet

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki

Vape0206 said:


> Yo vape fam
> 
> I just bought me an avo 24 and need some help with a good build for flavour.
> 
> I got 26g ss wire. Running it on a vtc mini. First time builder in search of some much needed advice
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


Triple parallel 26g ss build (single coil) is rad give it a bash. You won't be disappointed 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape0206

Yiannaki said:


> Triple parallel 26g ss build (single coil) is rad give it a bash. You won't be disappointed
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


Lol what the hell is that

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## daniel craig

Vape0206 said:


> Lol what the hell is that
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


3 strands of 26g parallel wrapped


----------



## Vape0206

Oooohh i seeee.. 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape0206

Is there any way to make it drink less juice 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig

Vape0206 said:


> Is there any way to make it drink less juice
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


Higher resistance coils and lower wattage. Keep in mind that this will also reduce flavor.


----------



## Vape0206

daniel craig said:


> Higher resistance coils and lower wattage. Keep in mind that this will also reduce flavor.


My current build is at 0.69 ohms.. My interested in trying the temp control.. And advice on that? 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig

Vape0206 said:


> My current build is at 0.69 ohms.. My interested in trying the temp control.. And advice on that?
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


For temperature control you will need to use SS, Nickel or Titanium. I personally do not like temp mode because I feel there's a much less flavor. Basically temp mode just keeps your vape at a constant temperature and doesn't let it get any hotter than what you set it at.


----------



## Vape0206

I have actually noticed less flavour.. 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape0206

I need to get me proper tools for building tho.. 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shelley

It took me a few days, and I finally got it right. Cotton not tight and easily pulls through but fills the coils. Tails just in the holes- not long into the tank- which means I have to tilt my tank when I Vape to keep them wet. Then incorporated Ollies' technique of halving the wick tails. As WianGus said, keep a gap where wicks go in.
These two videos helped me out:






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Vape0206

Thanks @Shelley.. Will definitely check it out later.. 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape0206

Does anyone know where j can get spares for this tank.. Like o rings maybe.. I have a sample modle so it never came with different colour o rings

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig

Vape0206 said:


> Does anyone know where j can get spares for this tank.. Like o rings maybe.. I have a sample modle so it never came with different colour o rings
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


Your best bet will be to get it from Fasttech. I don't think you'll be able to get it locally.


----------



## Vape0206

daniel craig said:


> Your best bet will be to get it from Fasttech. I don't think you'll be able to get it locally.


Thanx.. That is last on the lost though.. Flavour chasing is number 1 priority lol

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig

Vape0206 said:


> Thanx.. That is last on the lost though.. Flavour chasing is number 1 priority lol
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


Work with different builds, try out fused claptons or claptons even parallel. And for wicking I usually just use short wicks which just dip into the juice hole.


----------



## Vape0206

I think im try a dual parallel build first before i move onto claptons.. 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Yiannaki

Vape0206 said:


> I think im try a dual parallel build first before i move onto claptons..
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


You might want to give the single para coil a bash first 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape0206

Lol will see how it goes @Yiannaki

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape0206

Morning guys

Quick question.. Yesterday my coil was reading at 0.69 but now its reading at 0.76.. Can anyone tell me why? 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Vape0206 said:


> Morning guys
> 
> Quick question.. Yesterday my coil was reading at 0.69 but now its reading at 0.76.. Can anyone tell me why?
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk



Sometimes the coil resistance can change over time with use. Gunk on the coil or with the heating and cooling it can change a bit. As long as the vape is okay I wouldn't worry. Unless it changes dramatically. Then something maybe is wrong


----------



## Silver

@Yiannaki

What is your prescription for me for my first 'basic yet effective' Avo24 build


----------



## Vape0206

Thanks @Silver..vape is still awesome.. But i will be changing the coils soon because i just started building and still very much excited by the whole concept lol

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> @Yiannaki
> 
> What is your prescription for me for my first 'basic yet effective' Avo24 build


Triple parallel 28g  or if you want to go more simple, an 8 wrap spaced 26 ss build works well too 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> Triple parallel 28g  or if you want to go more simple, an 8 wrap spaced 26 ss build works well too
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



Thanks @Yiannaki
Never tried a triple parallel. Sounds nice.
Much appreciated...


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Thanks @Yiannaki
> Never tried a triple parallel. Sounds nice.
> Much appreciated...


Oh yes. So for the triple parallel. It would be 7 wraps on a 2.5mm ID  forgot to mention that. 



Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> Oh yes. So for the triple parallel. It would be 7 wraps on a 2.5mm ID  forgot to mention that.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



Kanthal or SS in your opinion?


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Kanthal or SS in your opinion?


Haven't used SS 28g so kanthal is probably the best bet

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DS_vaper

Thus is a build I did in my avo 22 I got the best flavour so far from it and funny enough it didn't chow my bat life. It's 26g kanthol 2 x 12 wrap around a 2ml bit or u can use the little blue screw driver u get with most of ur heads. Can't remember what it comes out at but it my go to build for sure. I cut the wicks between the 2 o rings on the side and then stuff them in I the juice it up and fill the tank. I then put in the white blocker and I run the Allen key down both juice holes and boom never had a issue with dry hits works like a beast 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape0206

DS_vaper said:


> Thus is a build I did in my avo 22 I got the best flavour so far from it and funny enough it didn't chow my bat life. It's 26g kanthol 2 x 12 wrap around a 2ml bit or u can use the little blue screw driver u get with most of ur heads. Can't remember what it comes out at but it my go to build for sure. I cut the wicks between the 2 o rings on the side and then stuff them in I the juice it up and fill the tank. I then put in the white blocker and I run the Allen key down both juice holes and boom never had a issue with dry hits works like a beast
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


 That build looks freaken awesome. First time I see something like this on an avo


----------



## DS_vaper

It's is bro. My brother did it on a limitless with 4 could and shoo it's good. Build it low and u will b blowen away here's another I did that also works well it's a dual 4 wrap 26g twisted ribbon wire with ss single clapton



Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## DS_vaper

U can even copy the first pic I sent with 26g twisted ribbon wire and do 2x 9 spaced wraps and braaaaa it's good

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape0206

I need to get me some more wire ASAP!!!!!! hands are itching to build something awesome


----------



## Silver

Better late than never. This evening I got the Avo24 operational.

Simple 26g NI80 coil 2.5mm ID at 0.75 ohms.




Then the wicking. Cotton Bacon. Thanks @Ollie I followed your YouTube video and cutting the tails so they are thinner as they go down the holes was a good tip.




Now what juice to put in? I couldn't really decide so I went for something I know quite well. My Blackbird Menthol blend - at about 12 mg. More about this later  Here it is all wicked and lubed up




There's the coil looking at me from the top through the wide bore tip 




And here she is. All ready to go. RX200 doing the driving.




Whoa mama. This is quite something. Great flavour on the first try. Very promising indeed. And wow, it's quite a strong vape even though it's a lung hit. Not a sharp punch but a very strong deep push.

In fact after a few minutes I could feel the Silver coming on quite strongly. My tummy worked. Lol. It's been a long time since that happened. Looks like 12mg is too strong for this setup for me!

I can see why the flavour folk such as @Spydro and @Yiannaki like this Avo. It has a very deep rich flavour. And it's not even pure Blackbird. It's significantly diluted ! Yet the Blackbird taste comes through with an unusual richness. And the airflow is nicely configurable. I just need to experiment with drip tips and that adapter provided in the kit.

So far it's wicking and working beautifully. Lucky first wick because I was expecting some trial and error.

I am most impressed after the first test drive. The Avo seems very good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> Better late than never. This evening I got the Avo24 operational.
> 
> Simple 26g NI80 coil 2.5mm ID at 0.75 ohms.
> 
> View attachment 68178
> 
> 
> Then the wicking. Cotton Bacon. Thanks @Ollie I followed your YouTube video and cutting the tails so they are thinner as they go down the holes was a good tip.
> 
> View attachment 68179
> 
> 
> Now what juice to put in? I couldn't really decide so I went for something I know quite well. My Blackbird Menthol blend - at about 12 mg. More about this later  Here it is all wicked and lubed up
> 
> View attachment 68180
> 
> 
> There's the coil looking at me from the top through the wide bore tip
> 
> View attachment 68181
> 
> 
> And here she is. All ready to go. RX200 doing the driving.
> 
> View attachment 68182
> 
> 
> Whoa mama. This is quite somehing. Great flavour on the first try. Very promising indeed. And wow, it's quite a strong vape even though it's a lung hit. Not a sharp punch but a very strong deep push.
> 
> In fact after a few minutes I could feel the Silver coming on quite strongly. My tummy worked. Lol. It's been a long time since that happened. Looks like 12mg is too strong for this setup for me!
> 
> I can see why the flavour folk such as @Spydro and @Yiannaki like this Avo. It has a very deep rich flavour. And it's not even pure Blackbird. It's significantly diluted ! Yet the Blackbird taste comes through very well. And the airflow is nicely configurable. I just need to experiment with drip tips and that adapter provided in the kit.
> 
> So far it's wicking and working beautifully. Lucky first wick because I was expecting some trial and error.
> 
> I am most impressed after the first test drive. The Avo seems very good.


Awesome! Very glad to hear @Silver

The avo is a super little tank  sheesh.i would be afraid to try it at 12mg. 

Well done on getting the wicking right first try.

Keen to see your thoughts once you've 'lived' with it a little. 

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

Yiannaki said:


> Awesome! Very glad to hear @Silver
> 
> The avo is a super little tank  sheesh.i would be afraid to try it at 12mg.
> 
> Well done on getting the wicking right first try.
> 
> Keen to see your thoughts once you've 'lived' with it a little.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk



Lol @Yiannaki - i thought 12mg would be fine. Have vaped 12mg in several other "similarish" power setups on the tanks and even the Nuppins on the Reo. But there is something quite raw and muscular about the vape and the vaping action on this Avo that I like.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Bizkuit

So here are two of my recent attempts. The 26 ga SS parallel 6 wrap at .34ohm gives me much better flavor than the Clapton

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silver

I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that the Avo 24 takes 5ml of juice

Yet when i fill it up there is no way I am getting 5ml going in there. The way I know is that I am using a 10ml bottle to fill and i would estimate no more than 3ml tops going in.

Is it because of my cotton wicks dangling in there ?

Am I missing something? 

Anyone else found this?
Am not vaping at high power - about 20-25 watts and the juice is disappearing very fast too


----------



## Caramia

Silver said:


> I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that the Avo 24 takes 5ml of juice
> 
> Yet when i fill it up there is no way I am getting 5ml going in there. The way I know is that I am using a 10ml bottle to fill and i would estimate no more than 3ml tops going in.
> 
> Is it because of my cotton wicks dangling in there ?
> 
> Am I missing something?
> 
> Anyone else found this?
> Am not vaping at high power - about 20-25 watts and the juice is disappearing very fast too


Miss Avo, she is thirsty, but that is where the flavour is. Mine is at .17ohm, 65-70watts, and I really go through juice, worth every drop though

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DanielSLP

I have tested with syringes. It only takes 4ml I don't know if wicking can equate to 5ml? Also if you running SS remember to lock your ohms in.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Silver said:


> I'm pretty sure I read somewhere that the Avo 24 takes 5ml of juice
> 
> Yet when i fill it up there is no way I am getting 5ml going in there. The way I know is that I am using a 10ml bottle to fill and i would estimate no more than 3ml tops going in.
> 
> Is it because of my cotton wicks dangling in there ?
> 
> Am I missing something?
> 
> Anyone else found this?
> Am not vaping at high power - about 20-25 watts and the juice is disappearing very fast too


Your wicks in the pic did seem a little long so it could explain why you're not getting the full amount. 

In regards to juice consumption, it drains very quickly. These geni style tanks are ridiculously hungry. But the flavour is so worth it!

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver

@Yiannaki, how do you open the Avo24 to clean it?
I took out the screw at the bottom, but then what?
Everything is tight, I cant unscrew anything.
Dont want to break it
Have I missed something fundamental?


----------



## DS_vaper

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Atsbitscrisp

@Silver the 510 pin comes in 2 parts, screw both out first. If you are having a tough time after that, use a pair of long nose pliers, insert into wicking holes for leverage and unscrew the build deck from the glass. Hope this is clear enough...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DS_vaper

There u go bud full in depth review and how to take it apart and keen it

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Atsbitscrisp said:


> @Silver the 510 pin comes in 2 parts, screw both out first. If you are having a tough time after that, use a pair of long nose pliers, insert into wicking holes for leverage and unscrew the build deck from the glass. Hope this is clear enough...



Thanks @Atsbitscrisp 
I only unscrewed the bottom pin. Maybe I had a daft moment. Didn't know there was another part to unscrew. Will look again tmrw. Thanks.


----------



## Daniel

So bit late to the party, looked at what 24mm will fit my modified battery cap Pico, and winner winner.... 

Running single coil 24g a Kantral nine wraps 3mm ID wicking CBV2 with tails just inside the juice holes luckily the positioning of the tank on the mod is perfect and I automatically tilt the tank as I vape. 

But every first hit I take I get a weird taste it goes away after a few toots. I did clean the tank and parts but seems there's still that weird taste. 

It's a great tank just seems needs another good cleaning. Any suggestions?


----------



## Silver

Daniel said:


> So bit late to the party, looked at what 24mm will fit my modified battery cap Pico, and winner winner....
> 
> Running single coil 24g a Kantral nine wraps 3mm ID wicking CBV2 with tails just inside the juice holes luckily the positioning of the tank on the mod is perfect and I automatically tilt the tank as I vape.
> 
> But every first hit I take I get a weird taste it goes away after a few toots. I did clean the tank and parts but seems there's still that weird taste.
> 
> It's a great tank just seems needs another good cleaning. Any suggestions?



It is a great tank with great flavour
I find it guzzles the juice very fast

Didn't have any weird tastes though. 

Have been using a tobacco juice (my Blackbird diluted blend) pretty much all the time in there.


----------



## DS_vaper

Silver said:


> It is a great tank with great flavour
> I find it guzzles the juice very fast
> 
> Didn't have any weird tastes though.
> 
> Have been using a tobacco juice (my Blackbird diluted blend) pretty much all the time in there.


I agree with silver I've been using mine for almost a year now and I've never gotten a wierd taste from it. When I clean mine I leave it in a warm water with a touch of lemon in it just to break down any old juice that might be lurking around. What I do find tho if u remove the bottom pin and polish that it hits like a beast 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33

Vape0206 said:


> Still having a bit of trouble with wicking lol.. Dont got the nick of it yet
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk



I wick mine like an RDA. Literally cut the wick short enough so it just sits on top of the juice hole. 

Wicks perfectly.


----------



## Daniel

Paul33 said:


> I wick mine like an RDA. Literally cut the wick short enough so it just sits on top of the juice hole.
> 
> Wicks perfectly.


I presume that's if you tilt it either way? Running single coil build and I find I'm getting dry hits. Will try less wick next time.


----------



## Paul33

I built single coil but on the side that faced me when I vaped. That way it kept on wicking and I didn't have to pay too much attention to it only when he juice ran a bit low then you have to really tilt it to get juice on there. Otherwise it was perfect.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver

I am using a single coil on my Avo24. Have been doing so for quite a while - and its very good.
Rich flavour.

Am using a 26g NI80 coil - not at very high power - about 25 Watts - medium lung hits with the airflow slot about half open.

Am wondering if any of you have discovered the *"best position" for the coil. I.e. closer to the outer edge to be closer to the airhole - or closer to the centre?
And what about height? Above, inline or below the airhole.*

I want to start experimenting here and am wondering if anyone has already done some of these experiments?

@Spydro - I know you use dual coils - and your coils are large. Not sure if you have any room to play with regarding positioning but have you found anything you can share?


----------



## Spydro

Silver said:


> I am using a single coil on my Avo24. Have been doing so for quite a while - and its very good.
> Rich flavour.
> 
> Am using a 26g NI80 coil - not at very high power - about 25 Watts - medium lung hits with the airflow slot about half open.
> 
> Am wondering if any of you have discovered the *"best position" for the coil. I.e. closer to the outer edge to be closer to the airhole - or closer to the centre?
> And what about height? Above, inline or below the airhole.*
> 
> I want to start experimenting here and am wondering if anyone has already done some of these experiments?
> 
> @Spydro - I know you use dual coils - and your coils are large. Not sure if you have any room to play with regarding positioning but have you found anything you can share?



I do run dual coils in all my Avo G's and Avo 24's except one Avo G that I have a quad coil build in. I have never ran any of them single coil with the ceramic blocker, so have no experience at all with how you are vaping yours. In fact it's been so long since I got and unpacked mine I don't even remember much about the design of the ceramic blocker or if it has air flow options or not.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos

Silver said:


> I am using a single coil on my Avo24. Have been doing so for quite a while - and its very good.
> Rich flavour.
> 
> Am using a 26g NI80 coil - not at very high power - about 25 Watts - medium lung hits with the airflow slot about half open.
> 
> Am wondering if any of you have discovered the *"best position" for the coil. I.e. closer to the outer edge to be closer to the airhole - or closer to the centre?
> And what about height? Above, inline or below the airhole.*
> 
> I want to start experimenting here and am wondering if anyone has already done some of these experiments?
> 
> @Spydro - I know you use dual coils - and your coils are large. Not sure if you have any room to play with regarding positioning but have you found anything you can share?


I use duals in the avo 24 but I have the coils positioned above the airflow. I.e. High up.

My logic is that airflow will come in and hit the Base of the coil while the coil is as close to the mouth as possible for best flavour.

Seems to work for me.
Just don't burn your lips or the drip tip

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

